
Mayor Bloomberg Tells Stanford Graduates To Go To NYC For Tech - sethbannon
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/16/bloomberg-stanford-graduation/
======
rdl
What moron decided Bloomberg (a city politician from another state, and
general troll who violates campaign rules, takes uninformed positions on
issues, etc.) would be an appropriate commencement speaker? (uninformed on a
lot of issues; I personally have looked into the gun issue more than the
others -- just watch his interview on Nightline:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsnPpWAiNQA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsnPpWAiNQA)
\-- I'm fine with people having informed viewpoints on either side of the
issue, but being and remaining clueless and trying to legislate is just a sign
of stupidity and unfitness for public office.)

------
bifrost
IMHO Bloomberg is going to have to do a lot more than give a speech to get
techies to move to NYC. He'll need to leave the nannystatism and anti-freedom
agenda behind. California certainly has some, but NY is the current winner in
the "least free state" contest.

Don't get me wrong, NY is cool, but it has nothing on my home state of
California.

